# Butchered and tied



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, so this isn't specifically for my fixie, but you guys seem to appreciate this stuff more. This is really an experiment with extreme hope of success (an expensive failure if it went that way).

I butchered this and put about 10 rides on the trainer. I found a small area where my thighs were rubbing (left a sweat stain). So, I decided to tie it. I made the holes with a pin vice, then somewhat cleaned them up with an Xacto knife. I tied it with some stuff I had, some sort of leather lacing I found. I truthfully have no idea what it is really called, but it is waxy and fairly strong for its size. I was able to draw it in about 1/4" or more each side, at least up to the metal.

Anyway, it isn't perfect but I thought you guys would like. BTW--started as a B-17 narrow, non-laced. And since someone will ask, the tape is just to mark where it was on my seatpost so I can put it back in the same spot.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great job... What did you use to cut the leather?


I haven't tied my B17 but I sure butchered it.. I like it much better than the original.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a heavy duty Xacto, uses blades about twice the size of normal blades and much stronger. I took several, small depth cuts until I was satisfied I wouldn't wander off course, them took the rest out. It actually was very simple to cut; I was surprised.

I probably don't need as much lacing as is there. I could have probably lost a few holes off either end. I used the cross-stitch pattern to hopefully coax a bit of a roll in the leather toward the center.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a better method than I used. I used a cutoff wheel with my dremel. The smell was horrible


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

After viewing the "boudoir shot" from the fge thread, I was pretty hesitant to open this one, given its title. Notice I did it anyway..... :blush2:


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

That looks good to me.

It looks like you tied it with hemp twine or waxed linen. Will probably hold up pretty well. However, if you want some killer lace... find some kangaroo lace to run through those holes. It's incredibly strong, yet more forgiving than the twine. Also much thinner and flexible than calf leather. Strong enough that people use it to braid lariats and high end bull whips. I've braided a few lanyards with it and can attest to how easy it is to work with.

The twine really doesn't stretch much and sometimes it can cut it's way through holes you've punched in the leather. As always YMMV.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd be worried about that twine/lace/leather rubbing through my shorts. I had a saddle with an seam in that area that ate through a nice pair of shorts in one ride. That saddle went right back. Maybe it was just my physiology and that saddle combo though. 

It looks great though. Very professional. Brooks saddles are so tasty.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

By using the cross stitch pattern the sides are rolled under just a hair. This should keep the lacing out of my thighs. Should...

That was a concern of mine and shaped some of my decisions making.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

24601 said:


> By using the cross stitch pattern the sides are rolled under just a hair. This should keep the lacing out of my thighs. Should...
> 
> That was a concern of mine and shaped some of my decisions making.


I'm sure it will be fine. Now that I look closer I can see the slight roll under effect. That should be enough. 

Maybe you could add a little bit of wax to those exposed threads to add some slickness, just as a precautionary measure? Just a thought.


----------



## boyd2 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Groundhog*

If you find you need stronger laces go out and shoot a groundhog. Eat the meat and save the hide - best pair of shoe laces ever was tied. Plus it is nice and fuzzy. 

I hope you find this information helpful.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice job on the butchering and the tie job...

I just butchered a Swift saddle for someone today. This was my second Swift I've butchered. I've butchered several other Brooks saddles and three are featured over at the Wallingford site. Here's a photo of a friend's stock Swift on top of my butchered Swift.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Very nice. I considered going around the back some too, but I am concerned about getting too close to the rivets and having the leather pull through.

Did you keep the Brooks plate? I want to use one for a belt buckle I am making. I already made one with the logo from one of the skirts. I know it looks a bit cheesey, but it was just to see what I could do,


----------



## dburns (Apr 10, 2006)

boyd2 said:


> If you find you need stronger laces go out and shoot a groundhog. Eat the meat and save the hide - best pair of shoe laces ever was tied. Plus it is nice and fuzzy.
> I hope you find this information helpful.


Up here in Canada we know our leather. The best stuff is Saskatchewan seal skin leather. As we all trap and live in cabins in the bush we're experts in living off the land. Trust me.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

I planned on going snipe hunting this weekend. I heard it was the best hide.

Besides, I don't have a big enough club for seals. Groundhogs are too important to our weather forecasters. Kangaroo fight back.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

24601 said:


> I want to use one for a belt buckle I am making.


Whoa, that's strangely awesome.


----------

